# Nov 2015 189 Visa Applicant Status



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dear All,

Starting a new thread for those who received invitation on 6th Nov 2015.
Now we need to complete the further process.
Please discuss here for queries regarding your application.

Thanks and Regards,
Sam.

EOI - 4 Nov, 2015 (70 points, ANZSCO 261112)
Meds- 10 Nov 2015.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Great! where are the others? Lets gather everyone and keep everyone in the loop..


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

EOI applicant 189 -60 Points
Mechanical Engineer
EOI date of effect 6/11/15
Invitation:Waiting


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Subclass 189 with 60 points (263111 - Computer Network Professionals)
EOI submitted @ Sep 13, 2015
Invitation: Waiting

Can I able to get invitation on November 20 ??


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Subclass 189 with 60 points (263111 - Computer Network Professionals)
> EOI submitted @ Sep 13, 2015
> Invitation: Waiting
> 
> Can I able to get invitation on November 20 ??


It is hard to say.. as far as I know your occupation does not seem to be in the pro-rata occupation list, so I would say your application stands a fair chance of getting an invitation in the Sep 13 round (since from the forums, we know that on Nov 06 round, 189 non-pro-rata 60 pointers got invite till around Sep 9 starting from Aug 16). Only reason you might not get is if there are too many 65+ pointers however there should not be that many and it should at least move till sep 13 according to my calculations.. if it is pro-rata it's a different story.. it is best if you follow (if you don't already) the "Eagerly Awaiting Invitation November Round" thread at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round.html

This thread we are trying to round up people who already got invitation on Nov 06, or will get Nov 20, and have lodged their PR, so we can keep track of the case officer allocation and grants.. good luck!


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I have posted in the "Eagerly Awaiting Invitation November Round" thread to ask Nov 6 invitees to come join this page.. There is an active page of people who were invited and lodged in September:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ember-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-58.html

September round people are getting CO and grants now. Good news is for most cases as per discussion on that thread, people seem to be getting CO 4-6 weeks after lodgement, which is pretty soon. I am also hoping fingers crossed to have my CO look at my case before christmas, and since I have front loaded all documents (I hope, I have submitted form 80, form 1221 just in case, PCCs and medicals), I could possibly get a direct grant if everything seems fine to the CO. Lets hope for the best..!


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

Glad to join this thread discussion! Congrats! 
Thank samir.


----------



## azh (Nov 10, 2015)

Paid and lodged yesterday- now the wait...


----------



## Travelling_Bird (Oct 23, 2015)

EOI date: 19/Aug/2015
Points: 60
invitation received on 6/Nov/2015


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## BrainDrain (Oct 21, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!


Man that is damn fast. Congratulations!
What all documents did you upload?


----------



## soone (Oct 22, 2015)

Direct grant here as well, 261313 60pts, applied Nov 6, granted Nov 16 by the Adelaide office. Good luck to you all!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soone said:


> Direct grant here as well, 261313 60pts, applied Nov 6, granted Nov 16 by the Adelaide office. Good luck to you all!



Congrats.....


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this site and planning to apply for the Australia Visa.

I've done B.Tech in Information and Technology.
Worked in Infosys for 18 months.
Pursued MBA from a recognized college.
Joined Infosys again as a consultant in May 2012.

My Total WorkEk is around 60-61 months.

I am willing to file ACS under 2613 i.e. Software and Applications Programmers.
I am working on SAP for past 2 years. Does ABAP comes under this this category.

Also, as per my profile which is the best ANZSCO code to apply for under 2613??


Thanks.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

shirish.charo said:


> GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!



Hi Shirish,

Congrats! for the very speedy process, can you please confirm how many types of forms you filled up.. like form80, form1221, form47a for spouse.. any other forms for front load.

Many thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Coyotes said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this site and planning to apply for the Australia Visa. I've done B.Tech in Information and Technology. Worked in Infosys for 18 months. Pursued MBA from a recognized college. Joined Infosys again as a consultant in May 2012. My Total WorkEk is around 60-61 months. I am willing to file ACS under 2613 i.e. Software and Applications Programmers. I am working on SAP for past 2 years. Does ABAP comes under this this category. Also, as per my profile which is the best ANZSCO code to apply for under 2613?? Thanks.


Abap counts as 2613


----------



## er.abhishekmohan (Nov 16, 2015)

Abhishek mohan kaushal
ANZSCO CODE- 233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST

POINTS- 60 (INCLUDE STATE NOMINATION POINT).

VISA TYPE- 489 SUBCLASS (STATE AND TERRITORY NOMINATION)

ANYBODY GOT THE INVITATION .
I HAVE LODGED THE EOI ON 8-JUNE-2015.


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Travelling_Bird said:


> EOI date: 19/Aug/2015
> Points: 60
> invitation received on 6/Nov/2015





andreyx108b said:


> Abap counts as 2613


Thanks andreyx108b
Thats some positive news.
Do you have any sample reference letter to share. You can remove all the personal info.

Infosys don't provide any roles and responsibilities letter. So I am planning to get a SD signed by a colleague(higher band level) and a notary.
How much time will ACS approval take?

Thanks.


----------



## er.abhishekmohan (Nov 16, 2015)

Coyotes ,did you get the invitation in which state ?


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

er.abhishekmohan said:


> Coyotes ,did you get the invitation in which state ?


I am applying for 189 only..No Invitations.
is there something to worry about?


----------



## er.abhishekmohan (Nov 16, 2015)

Would you share the breakup point of yours eoi?


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

er.abhishekmohan said:


> Would you share the breakup point of yours eoi?


30 age
10 ielts(not given yet)
10 Overseas Emplyoment
15 Bachelor degree in IT
-5 for no Aus employment

This sums up to 60 or 70 if I crack IELTS with flying colors.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

BrainDrain said:


> Man that is damn fast. Congratulations!
> What all documents did you upload?





namsfiz said:


> Hi Shirish,
> 
> Congrats! for the very speedy process, can you please confirm how many types of forms you filled up.. like form80, form1221, form47a for spouse.. any other forms for front load.
> 
> Many thanks,


Hi guys,

Thanks!! I uploaded form 80, form 1221 and my CV, everything I could that was relevant basically. I researched a lot around all these forums before doing this, however these two were the only forms relevant to me since I am single and have no work experience to show.. There are however other forms of which I am not sure that might be required.. I might have come across at places which are form 80 and CV for the partner, like you mentioned form 47a which I dont know what it is, etc.. depends on your circumstances I guess..

Also do the medicals beforehand if you can by getting a hap id from "my health declaration", and get all pccs from all relevant countries.. make sure you include all documents which are certified copies (certified to be true copies of the original by a justice of peace, notary public, etc)..

Cheers!


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello

I also lodged on 6/11 and haven't get the grant. Two people that lodged on the same day (Soone & Shirish.Caro) Already gfot geanted on 16/11 & 17/11. And I guess Soone, Sherish, and I lodged on-shore. I have also uploaded all the docs...Health/PCC/ For 80/For 1221 (I didn't claim points for work experience, so I didn't upload any docs on work or CV.)

Why I havent get the grant? Did I do something wrong ? Or do I have to press any button to get this progress going?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello
> 
> I also lodged on 6/11 and haven't get the grant. Two people that lodged on the same day (Soone & Shirish.Caro) Already gfot geanted on 16/11 & 17/11. And I guess Soone, Sherish, and I lodged on-shore. I have also uploaded all the docs...Health/PCC/ For 80/For 1221 (I didn't claim points for work experience, so I didn't upload any docs on work or CV.)
> 
> Why I havent get the grant? Did I do something wrong ? Or do I have to press any button to get this progress going?


Hey, I am thinking you should get your grant soon.. good luck.. I was hoping for 4-6 week turnaround for a direct grant but I got it in 11 days which was unheard of and overwhelming.. but I guess different case officers and teams work dofferently and have different workload currently so it won't be an exact amount of tine for everyone from what I've heard.. I think it is still pretty soon, keep patience and I am sure you will have a hood news soon! Cheers!


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello al!

I just got my 189 granted ! 
Thanks for the support 

Time line: 
6/11/2015 - Invited
6/11/2015 - Lodge 189
18//11/2015 - PR Granted !






shirish.charo said:


> Hey, I am thinking you should get your grant soon.. good luck.. I was hoping for 4-6 week turnaround for a direct grant but I got it in 11 days which was unheard of and overwhelming.. but I guess different case officers and teams work dofferently and have different workload currently so it won't be an exact amount of tine for everyone from what I've heard.. I think it is still pretty soon, keep patience and I am sure you will have a hood news soon! Cheers!


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I worked as a s/w engg for around 18 months before taking a break for my Masters.
After the completion of MBA, I worked more or less on a s/w engg role. Total workex around 62months.
Do you guys think this 2 years break for Masters Degree will create any negative impact on my ACS case..Planning to file ACS this week.

Thanks.


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyotes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I worked as a s/w engg for around 18 months before taking a break for my Masters.
> After the completion of MBA, I worked more or less on a s/w engg role. Total workex around 62months.
> ...


Hi Guys..Your thoughts and experience on this query would be really helpful.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Coyotes said:


> Hi Guys..Your thoughts and experience on this query would be really helpful.


It wont


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It wont


Thanks andreyx108b.

My job profile is aligned more towards 2611(System Analyst) rather than 2613.
But I've heard that the ACS approval is relatively faster for 2613 category as compared to 2611.
Is that the case?? Can anyone tell me how much more time will 2611 approval will take as compared to 2613.

Thanks.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

May I ask a question about work experiences in the application?
Well, it is like this:
I claimed 60 pts without work experience pts. I also stated my work experiences in the visa application as I do have working experiences, and stated that they are NOT related to my nominated occupation. Therefore now , I did not submit any supporting materials about my working experiences in the application. All other materials were uploaded already.

Do you think once the CO allocated, he or she will ask me for the materials of working experiences? That will surely delay the grant for a while...

Thank you


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi 

Same for my case. I have work experiences but not related and I didn't claim any points for my work experience. 

I mentioned in form 80 & 1221 about all my work experiences but stated that these are not related to the nominated occupation. Also I did not upload any docs about my work exp.

no employment letter, no pay slip, no CV... nothing

I got a direct grant in 12 days 

I think if you have all the docs related to the points you claimed uploaded + form 80 & 1221. Then all should be fine.

Best of luck



ctlkkc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May I ask a question about work experiences in the application?
> Well, it is like this:
> ...


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. 
May I ask one more question? Is the form 80 and 1221 required? Why do all applicants uploaded that?

Thanks and regards



Marigold2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> Same for my case. I have work experiences but not related and I didn't claim any points for my work experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## soone (Oct 22, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> May I ask one more question? Is the form 80 and 1221 required? Why do all applicants uploaded that?
> 
> Thanks and regards


Hi, I suppose both forms are to facilitate a direct grant. According to the knowledge shared by the members in this forum, some case officers would eventually ask for the forms and will wait another 4 weeks before reopening the case after the request.

I uploaded form 80 without form 1221 as I saw the info somewhere in the forum that 1221 is a subset of 80 and is usually used for secondary applicants. My application is a solo one hence I chose to ignore it.


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

Guys which English test is the easiest one to give and Why??
I am thinking of giving IELTS or PTE.
Please suggest..


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Coyotes said:


> Guys which English test is the easiest one to give and Why??
> I am thinking of giving IELTS or PTE.
> Please suggest..


There are threads which detail out the comparision. you can use search in the right side top to find out.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, soone. Perfectly solved my doubt.

Good luck



soone said:


> Hi, I suppose both forms are to facilitate a direct grant. According to the knowledge shared by the members in this forum, some case officers would eventually ask for the forms and will wait another 4 weeks before reopening the case after the request.
> 
> I uploaded form 80 without form 1221 as I saw the info somewhere in the forum that 1221 is a subset of 80 and is usually used for secondary applicants. My application is a solo one hence I chose to ignore it.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

soone said:


> Hi, I suppose both forms are to facilitate a direct grant. According to the knowledge shared by the members in this forum, some case officers would eventually ask for the forms and will wait another 4 weeks before reopening the case after the request.
> 
> I uploaded form 80 without form 1221 as I saw the info somewhere in the forum that 1221 is a subset of 80 and is usually used for secondary applicants. My application is a solo one hence I chose to ignore it.


Form 80 is required to every applicant but form 1221 only certain applicant should submit


----------



## Coyotes (Nov 14, 2015)

I am getting statutory declaration for my work ex signed by my supervisors.
It should be hand written or printed on the stamp paper?
Please suggest.


----------



## maxdie (Mar 24, 2015)

*granted*

Hi guys, i have got a direct grant. Wooooowww

189 Applicant - 65 Points
Registered Nurse (Medical)
ANZSCO 254418
EOI submitted - 02/11/2015
Invitation - 06/11/2015
Application submitted - 13/11/2015
upfront all colour scanned documents + Health and Police Clearance
DIRECT Grant - 23/11/2015:second:


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

Nice to be a part of this forum after clearing three hurdles (PTE, +ve ACS, Invitation) and reached this milestone. 

Yesterday I got invitation for 189 visa (261313) and now I have to focus on visa application submission.

Please let me know the documents required for submission of 189 visa and what is the timeline for this process.

Thanks & Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you Zrezwani.
I submitted the Form 80 without 1221. The CO did not ask me for 1221. Seems you guys are right.




Zrezwani said:


> Form 80 is required to every applicant but form 1221 only certain applicant should submit


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Thank you Zrezwani.
> I submitted the Form 80 without 1221. The CO did not ask me for 1221. Seems you guys are right.


Hi ctlkkc, your signature say that CO contacted you today, Did they contacted you for form 80 or anything else as well?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

maxdie said:


> Hi guys, i have got a direct grant. Wooooowww
> 
> 189 Applicant - 65 Points
> Registered Nurse (Medical)
> ...



Wahoo congrats that is quick now I'm excited also 
EOI - 29/9/2015
Invite - 23/11/2015
Application and fee - 24/11/2015
All doc /pcc/ medical / form 80 - 24/11/2015
Waiting for grant 

So I should also expect a direct grant before 20th Dec


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Nice to be a part of this forum after clearing three hurdles (PTE, +ve ACS, Invitation) and reached this milestone.
> 
> ...


Time line different from application to application its maximum 12week or 90 days and case officer is allocated 4-6 week


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Thank you, soone. Perfectly solved my doubt.
> 
> Good luck



The case officer contact you, so what detail or form he asked or you hot direct grant


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## maxdie (Mar 24, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Wahoo congrats that is quick now I'm excited also
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> Invite - 23/11/2015
> Application and fee - 24/11/2015
> ...


Thanks mate..
yes if you have submitted all the requirements then direct grant is on your way...


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, it's not a direct grant, CO asked for PCC in Australia.

Thanks



Zrezwani said:


> The case officer contact you, so what detail or form he asked or you hot direct grant


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

No, the CO didn't say anything about the form 80 or other forms.

Thanks 



naveedahmed1983 said:


> Hi ctlkkc, your signature say that CO contacted you today, Did they contacted you for form 80 or anything else as well?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

joining this thread...is there a tracker (similar to those waiting for nvite) so we can visualize d timelines for all at one glance. thanks to all of u who are wd me n this journey!


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have few queries regarding lodging visa application and seek your help on the same:

1. I just read that people are uploading various forms including form 80, form 1221 etc. but I thought after clicking on Apply visa, we have to fill all information online, so uploading these docs is just an alternative way or they are anyhow required along with filling online application?

2. I am applying for me, my wife and daughter, so can someone please suggest which forms I need to upload for me and my dependents(wife and daughter)?

3. And as well for medicals, as i need to fill form 26, so will this form be filled for all 3 of us seprately and do we need to upload it or it will be filled online by hospital?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

did job verification happened ? if yes in what way ? did they called HR of company or manager mentioned in your reference letter which was provided ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> joining this thread...is there a tracker (similar to those waiting for nvite) so we can visualize d timelines for all at one glance. thanks to all of u who are wd me n this journey!


Google: Myimmitracker


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> joining this thread...is there a tracker (similar to those waiting for nvite) so we can visualize d timelines for all at one glance. thanks to all of u who are wd me n this journey!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


We are moving the data to myimmitracker, so better to input there.

Spreadsheet get corrupted all too often.


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

233111(Chemical Engineer)
Visa Class 189 
EOI with 65 points : 27th October 2015
Invitation - : 6th NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 17th Nov 2015 (Medical, form 80, PCC pending) 
CO - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

received invite today for NSW system analyst , please advise should i wait for 189 invite as I have 65 points in total and eoi submitted on 4th Nov or should i take NSW sponsorship??


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries regarding lodging visa application and seek your help on the same:
> 
> ...


Hope I can help you , it's a 17 page form you need to fill which includes your and your wife and daughter details after filling the form you have to make the payment then you will receive a letter of details 
You need to submit all documents colour Xerox , form 80, PCC and medical 

Hope this helps


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

EOI : 29/9/2015
Invited : 23/11/2015
Application submitted & fee : 24/11/2015
All documents & pcc : 25/11/2015
Medical & form 80 : 26/11/2015
....... 
Waiting co ?????
Visa grant ?????

Hope even I get direct grant within 4 weeks


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

Congrats to those who got their visa 
I want to consult you guys something. I was allocated a CO on 24th and she asked me to add PCC in Australia (yea I spent 1 year studying there and should have done that), thus I applied and successfully got the PCC certificate from AFP. The certificate was mailed to my friend's place in Australia and he colored scanned it for me.

I uploaded the colored scan and clicked "Information Provided" in ImmiAccount, and sent an email to inform my CO as well. 

I would like to know in such case, do I also need to ask my friend in Australia to have the certificate JP signed? And how long do I have to wait until the CO respond me (maybe a grant is made)?

Thank you!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congrats to those who got their visa
> I want to consult you guys something. I was allocated a CO on 24th and she asked me to add PCC in Australia (yea I spent 1 year studying there and should have done that), thus I applied and successfully got the PCC certificate from AFP. The certificate was mailed to my friend's place in Australia and he colored scanned it for me.
> ...


Colour Scanned copied need not be singed by anyone to authorise them. I have seen that it is 4-6 weeks.


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Guys

Have lodged the application on the 26th and just have a couple of documents to upload which should be finished by 1/12/2015. Just the medicals to book now, unfortunately my partner is abroad for work until the 6/12/2015 so will book the medicals for 7/12/2015. Hopefully that will mean the results of our medicals will be in the system before our CO is assigned.

Does anybody here have any idea how long it takes for the medical info to be supplied to immigration, or is it supplied to us and then we lodge the documents?

Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer 
Visa type-----189 Independent 
EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
Invitation received -----23/11/15
Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
PCC -----30/11/2015(Projected)
Medicals ------7/12/2015(Projected)
Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No need to sign.

You will need to wait 4-8 weeks for CO to comeback to you.

As it stands now more likely 4 weeks, rather than 8 




ctlkkc said:


> Hi guys, Congrats to those who got their visa  I want to consult you guys something. I was allocated a CO on 24th and she asked me to add PCC in Australia (yea I spent 1 year studying there and should have done that), thus I applied and successfully got the PCC certificate from AFP. The certificate was mailed to my friend's place in Australia and he colored scanned it for me. I uploaded the colored scan and clicked "Information Provided" in ImmiAccount, and sent an email to inform my CO as well. I would like to know in such case, do I also need to ask my friend in Australia to have the certificate JP signed? And how long do I have to wait until the CO respond me (maybe a grant is made)? Thank you!


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have lodged the application on the 26th and just have a couple of documents to upload which should be finished by 1/12/2015. Just the medicals to book now, unfortunately my partner is abroad for work until the 6/12/2015 so will book the medicals for 7/12/2015. Hopefully that will mean the results of our medicals will be in the system before our CO is assigned.
> 
> ...


Medical should be reflected in 1-2 days if you are booking one of the panel clinic suggested from DIBP. Doctor who does your examination have access to Australian systems. At least for me this was the case and they asked me to pay extra if I want copy for me.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys,

I have launched my 189 and 190 visa application in EOI. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. ACS cut my 4 years experience and said that any experience after April 2015 is said to be relevant to the occupation 263111. So in the EOI should I mark my current company as relevant because it is November2015 and im still with this company? Right now i have marked both my current company and previous company network engineer experience as irrelavant to nominated occupation. Is this the correct step? Please help guys!! Can I split the same company in 2 sections. one till april 2015 and then the other one from april 2015 to current date? is this a good idea?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi guys , i just saw this thread now

as you see in my time line i lodged the visa on 11/11 and till now i didnt hear anything from the co, no one contacted me, what do you think the reason is? 
be noted that i am claiming points for my work experience and i paid extra fees to engineering australia to asses this experience and they did already


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Any one got grant of case officer reply ?????


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i didn't receive anything also today while i saw people lodged 23/11 and got contacted , i dont know if there are problem or what


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

shirish.charo said:


> GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!





soone said:


> Direct grant here as well, 261313 60pts, applied Nov 6, granted Nov 16 by the Adelaide office. Good luck to you all!


Thats amazingly fast mate.

I had applied on 10th Nov. Front-loaded all docs (My wife's PCC only remains)

Hope I also get lucky like you guys


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

maxdie said:


> Hi guys, i have got a direct grant. Wooooowww
> 
> 189 Applicant - 65 Points
> Registered Nurse (Medical)
> ...


Super Fast.

Wow. Congratulations


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Waiting for Grant*

Subscribing...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello 
Good day for all of you 

I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application 

Some of the fields are written with status recommended 

Although these fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience Australian education Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields

My questions 

1- What I need to do for these fields

2- After uploading all relevant documents the status of these documents will remain recommended, so my application will be considered incomplete or not As I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## xs2dhiman (Jun 5, 2015)

EOI=>23-OCT-2015 (70 Points)
Invite=>06-NOV-2015
Submission=>07-NOV-2015
Medical=>18-NOV-2015
Direct Grant=>27-NOV-2015


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I submitted the visa on 6th Nov. Yesterday I was requested the Australian PCC that I already uploaded on the same day I submitted the visa. This is so strange and I'm so worried! 

I heard that once the CO contacted you to request more documents, they will move on and only come back to your case 4-8 weeks after that. I would be so frustrated if this happens to me because I clearly have uploaded everything and for some reason they thought I didn't!


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

xs2dhiman said:


> EOI=>23-OCT-2015 (70 Points)
> Invite=>06-NOV-2015
> Submission=>07-NOV-2015
> Medical=>18-NOV-2015
> Direct Grant=>27-NOV-2015


Congrats on ur direct grant in 20 days but I need to ask you did you uploaded your CV as well in application please let me know


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello 
Good day for all of you 

I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application 

Some of the fields are written with status recommended 
Although this fields are not applicable to me such as Australian work experience 
Australian education 
Also Custody evidence for my kids and many other fields

My questions 

1- What I need to do for these fields 
2- After uploading all relevant documents the status of these documents will remain recommended, so my application will be considered incomplete or not
As I am planning for front loading of all documents hoping for direct grant

Thanking you in advance


----------



## pesaretala (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. Can some one clarify this for me.
I have received invitation for 189 and I am lodging visa application. In one of the steps it asks for countries you have lived in. It does not mention anything about previous 10 years. Is it not the case that countries lived in for the past 10 years should be mentioned?
If I have lived in another country 17 years ago with my family, should I mention that?
Will they require PCC for country from 17 years ago??
Regards
Pesar


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread. My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Subscribing to this thread. My timelines are in my signature.


Hi mate, good luck! Please add your case to our tracker!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello
> Good day for all of you
> 
> I have an enquiry regarding uploading documents to my visa application
> ...


Not applicable means not required. I have also left them. Go ahead and do not forget to click on "Request Complete" button after uploading all documents.


----------



## rajboss1976 (Nov 30, 2015)

*ACT State sponsorship 
190 Applicant - 55 + 5 Points
Civil Engineer
ANZSCO 233211
EOI Application submission - 09/11/2015
Invitation - Waiting*


----------



## xs2dhiman (Jun 5, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Congrats on ur direct grant in 20 days but I need to ask you did you uploaded your CV as well in application please let me know


No. I did not upload my CV. Was not asked to do so either. Was expecting CO to be allocated but to my surprise got direct grant.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi mate, good luck! Please add your case to our tracker!


Done Andrey.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a query regarding below question:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Should I answer yes or no? 

I have 5 years of experience as per ACS assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys I have a problem I have lodge my visa and payed the fees and uploaded all documents even PCC and form 80 And medical but why it's showing recommend health evidence still ??? 

Can any one help me on this


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hey guys I have a problem I have lodge my visa and payed the fees and uploaded all documents even PCC and form 80 And medical but why it's showing recommend health evidence still ???
> 
> Can any one help me on this


Hello!
In my case it took 4 days till the status changed. So there is no need to worry man.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Any mechanical engineer here got grant or co allocated? Plssssssss reply


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hey guys I have a problem I have lodge my visa and payed the fees and uploaded all documents even PCC and form 80 And medical but why it's showing recommend health evidence still ???
> 
> Can any one help me on this


Have you already undergone health examination? If yes, click on get Health Details butto. It will give you a message that all check ups, etc. have been completed.


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

i am unable to pay


error message - system is unavailable --- but there is no system maintanance on dec 2 10.30 pm aedt....

can 3600 dollars be done through indian debit card


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> i am unable to pay
> 
> 
> error message - system is unavailable --- but there is no system maintanance on dec 2 10.30 pm aedt....
> ...


It can be done via any (visa/master or any other accepted card) as long as transaction limit is allowing that.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

use credit card


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> use credit card


Transaction limit also apply to credit cards.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Any grants today or case officer allocated........ Any newss


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*CO contacted*

Hello,

Can anybody please reply on this?

My agent was contacted by CO for my work experience letter and PCC. Although, all the documents were already uploaded by my agent on 25th November. When i asked my agent he me told that it happens sometimes and they do not get the attachment or file got corrupt. Is anybody faced the same issue in the past.

Secondly, after submitting the documents then in how many days we can expect the grant. 

Eagerly awaiting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hello, Can anybody please reply on this? My agent was contacted by CO for my work experience letter and PCC. Although, all the documents were already uploaded by my agent on 25th November. When i asked my agent he me told that it happens sometimes and they do not get the attachment or file got corrupt. Is anybody faced the same issue in the past. Secondly, after submitting the documents then in how many days we can expect the grant. Eagerly awaiting...:fingerscrossed:


1. It indeed happens
2. Between 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody please reply on this?
> 
> ...


Yup, same case happened with me, actually...


----------



## binsmyth (Nov 5, 2014)

Can anybody help me? I was contacted by my co on 1 November about my DOB in birth certificate and passport not matching and I should send a deed poll. What my agent suggested was to get a deed poll for birth certificate and to change my birth certificate and upload them. Is this the correct action?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

subcribing


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

how much time should i wait approximately to expect an the invite?....263111 computer and network engineer for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. just curious


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mixed Feelings right now

Happy because my CO has contacted me which means the info I have provided so far is fine and also frustrated because my CO has contacted me requesting our medicals and the last PCC my partner has to submit. 

The medicals are booked for Monday and her PCC should be with us in less than a week. I had been hoping the CO wouldn't be assigned until we had them sorted and we could get a direct grant. Looks likely that our grant date will now be in the new year so much for an early Christmas present.

Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer 
Visa type-----189 Independent 
EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
Invitation received -----23/11/15
Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
CO Contact ----- 04/12/2015
PCC -----13/12/2015(Projected)
Medicals ------7/12/2015(Booked)
Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Mixed Feelings right now
> 
> Happy because my CO has contacted me which means the info I have provided so far is fine and also frustrated because my CO has contacted me requesting our medicals and the last PCC my partner has to submit.
> 
> ...


Congrats at least you received a reply from case officer n once you upload all documents within 4-5week u will get the grant

I have submitted on 25/11/2015 no reply waiting


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Congrats at least you received a reply from case officer n once you upload all documents within 4-5week u will get the grant
> 
> I have submitted on 25/11/2015 no reply waiting


Thanks Zrezwani 

From what I have observed onshore applicant tend to get processed faster as I think calls to confirm employment and identities etc are easier done when the institutions are in the same time zone as the CO.

Keep the faith and you will get a reply soon enough.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Thanks Zrezwani
> 
> From what I have observed onshore applicant tend to get processed faster as I think calls to confirm employment and identities etc are easier done when the institutions are in the same time zone as the CO.
> 
> Keep the faith and you will get a reply soon enough.



Thanks for your reply but just wanted to know are you applying in or out side Australia for visa ??


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Thanks for your reply but just wanted to know are you applying in or out side Australia for visa ??


I am applying from onshore.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

I really got confused 
Why they didn't contact me till now? Are they checking the cases accordance Bg to lodegement date or what?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> I really got confused Why they didn't contact me till now? Are they checking the cases accordance Bg to lodegement date or what?


There is no fixed date. You need to be patient. Some candidates from high-risk countries may well wait much longer.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

I am not form the high risky countries and I never visit one of them


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> I am not form the high risky countries and I never visit one of them


Egypt is a high risk country. So you are.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Egypt is a high risk country. So you are.


from where did you get that egypt is high risky country


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> from where did you get that egypt is high risky country


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8#d


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i didnt find anything on the link you sent to me from the website to show the names of the countries ,pls show it to me although i found this on the login page

Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You need to read forum link more carefully. 

Egypt is the high-risk country. The DIBP link is yo show that It is not among the low-risk countries.

Polio is different. 



yasmeenaaa said:


> i didnt find anything on the link you sent to me from the website to show the names of the countries ,pls show it to me although i found this on the login page Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

pls send me this part from the website if you found it as i searched alot and i didnt find something like this and even this info i read it from your link from the form dated 2013


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html

1st page of the thread. 1st post:



> This is the list of low-risk countries:
> Andorra
> Austria
> Belgium
> ...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i need it from the website , where is this part in the website?

anyway if you didnt found it no problem


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i need it from the website , where is this part in the website? anyway if you didnt found it no problem


 I guess then google is your friend 

1st page of DIBP web-site i provided says all you need.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i didnt find anything on the link you sent to me from the website to show the names of the countries ,pls show it to me although i found this on the login page
> 
> Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.


The above relates to health, rather than security.

Egypt is indeed a high risk-country, as are many others. 

Scroll down to "Definition – low/high risk" here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8#d and you will see that non-ETA-eligible countries are high risk. 

The list of ETA-eligible countries is here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/601-
(Select the "Electronic Travel Authority applicants" tab, then select "Who could get this visa" and scroll down to "Eligible Passports"). This is the list of low-risk countries.

Egypt is not in this list, and is considered as a high-risk country.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

they are talking about electronic visa and passports not security checks


----------



## ejazwani (Mar 2, 2015)

I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th OCtober 2015. When i can expected the Invitation ?

Regards,
Ejaz


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

yasmeenaaa said:


> they are talking about electronic visa and passports not security checks


Trust me, Egypt is a high risk country for security checking purposes. The consideration of for security checks, while they can be requested on other bases if required (for any applicant), also applies to those countries classified as high risk for visa purposes.

As a former senior Australian Immigration officer, I've probably granted (and indeed refused) more Australian visas than you (probably a lot more) from applicants from many different countries, so I have a very good idea of this.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

kaju said:


> Trust me, Egypt is a high risk country for security checking purposes. The consideration of for security checks, while they can be requested on other bases if required (for any applicant), also applies to those countries classified as high risk for visa purposes.
> 
> As a former senior Australian Immigration officer, I've probably granted (and indeed refused) more Australian visas than you (probably a lot more) from applicants from many different countries, so I have a very good idea of this.


so what do you think the reason no one contacted me till now, is it security check?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

yasmeenaaa said:


> so what do you think the reason no one contacted me till now, is it security check?



It's entirely possible. I understand your frustration, but I can't actually help you much with specifics. 

Providing publicly available information to people is fine, but along with providing migration advice (which would be unlawful as I'm not a registered Migration Agent) I'm not going to go into the security checking processes for an obvious reason - there are security implications. Further to that, DIBP are not security experts, so the checks are carried out by an external Australian Government Agency.

If you want to check your progress, you can always call DIBP and ask (nicely) how your case is progressing. 

That's what I'd do, anyway!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

kaju said:


> It's entirely possible. I understand your frustration, but I can't actually help you much with specifics.
> 
> Providing publicly available information to people is fine, but along with providing migration advice (which would be unlawful as I'm not a registered Migration Agent) I'm not going to go into the security checking processes for an obvious reason - there are security implications. Further to that, DIBP are not security experts, so the checks are carried out by an external Australian Government Agency.
> 
> ...



thanks kaju , i am just asking your opinion is it long time or not anyway i will call them 

do you know the no?

thanks for helping


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> thanks kaju , i am just asking your opinion is it long time or not anyway i will call them do you know the no? thanks for helping


I think that even calling before 90 days period is not a good idea.

In my opinion.... we should let COs do their work and avoid unnecessary calling, as this makes visa process slower. 

But well... Everyone decides for themselves.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> I think that even calling before 90 days period is not a good idea.
> 
> In my opinion.... we should let COs do their work and avoid unnecessary calling, as this makes visa process slower.
> 
> But well... Everyone decides for themselves.


That's entirely true and my mistake, I should have looked as Yasmeena's time-line!

cheers
kaju


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i dont want to talk with the co i just need to know if there is co allocated to my case or not yet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i dont want to talk with the co i just need to know if there is co allocated to my case or not yet



1. You will not be connected to your CO directly anyhow. 

2. You will be notified when CO is assigned. 

3. Knowing if he is or not assigned will not speed up your process. 

Therefore, it is recommended to wait 90 days before making any calls.


----------



## twinings (Dec 3, 2015)

kaju said:


> That's entirely true and my mistake, I should have looked as Yasmeena's time-line!
> 
> cheers
> kaju


Hi! This is our timeline below. We received an email from BUPA/MOC requesting for another set of lab test by Feb 2016 for myself due to my medical condition*. With my medical on deferred , will a CO be assigned to us prior to completion of my medical requirement or after?  The rest of our family already have this status: Health clearance provided – no action required. 

*Fatty Liver - I have elevated SGPT due to high cholesterol, no treatment needed. Only advise to loose weight and eat right. 
*Inactive Hep B - no treatment needed, not infectious

I have already informed the clinic which we had our medical done re these additional requests. Will that be enough? I have no way of contacting the CO since we weren't assigned any yet. Thanks 

_______________________________________________________

Dear xxxx,

I am writing on behalf of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) in relation to the health examinations that you have undertaken in connection with your application for a visa to Australia.


The Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has advised that further information is required before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.


It is therefore necessary for you to undergo a further medical examination. Please attend the panel clinic where your initial medical examination was performed. If it is not possible for you to do so, an alternative panel clinic may be approached for this follow-up request. The additional requirements have been loaded into the electronic system and available for the Panel Physician to record the results.

Please present your passport at the time of examination.

Please see the attached Moc Opinion Letter for a list of the assessments you are required to complete.

Please note that all costs involved in the examination are your responsibility.

Processing requirements provide a time limit of 28 days for you to provide reports to this office. If we have not received the additional information or the case officer has not heard from you by that time, the case officer may proceed to decide this application on the basis of the available information. (Please note: some testing and treatment, such as those for tuberculosis, may take longer than 90 days).

Please contact your case officer if you require further information or you are unable to meet the requested time frame.

Kind Regards

Operations Support Consultant, Bupa Medical Visa Services
Bupa, 33 Exhibition Street, Melbourne, 3000
bupamvs.com.au P 1300 794 919
__________________________________________________________
ANZSCO CODE: 261311 - Analyst Programmer (Husband-Principal applicant)
10.28.2105 EOI Submitted (75 Points)
11.06.2015 Received Invitation
11.25.2015 Medical
11.28.2015 Lodge Visa Application | Uploaded Documents
12.03.2015 BUPA/MOC Requested another set of lab test by Feb 2016


----------



## twinings (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope someone can enlighten us re CO assignment. Thanks


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I nust want some advise from you guys,
EOI submitted - 27 Aug 2015
Assessment - 09 Nov 2015
IELTS - 08 Oct 2015
Invitation received - 23 Nov 2015
Visa lodged - 28 Nov 2015
PCC and Medicals - 1 Dec 2015
All documents uploaded upfront
Can anyone tell me how much time will visa granting process take?!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Everyone, I nust want some advise from you guys, EOI submitted - 27 Aug 2015 Assessment - 09 Nov 2015 IELTS - 08 Oct 2015 Invitation received - 23 Nov 2015 Visa lodged - 28 Nov 2015 PCC and Medicals - 1 Dec 2015 All documents uploaded upfront Can anyone tell me how much time will visa granting process take?!


DIBP processes most of the applications within 4-12 weeks. However, some are waiting since January 2015.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, I nust want some advise from you guys, EOI submitted - 27 Aug 2015 Assessment - 09 Nov 2015 IELTS - 08 Oct 2015 Invitation received - 23 Nov 2015 Visa lodged - 28 Nov 2015 PCC and Medicals - 1 Dec 2015 All documents uploaded upfront Can anyone tell me how much time will visa granting process take?!
> ...


But the website says the application process maximum time is 3 months.
Does there will be some difference when it comes to New Year Holidays


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> But the website says the application process maximum time is 3 months. Does there will be some difference when it comes to New Year Holidays


No, Christmas and New Year have no major impact.

As i said most of applicants get their visas within 12 weeks (i.e. 3 month).

Some wait for much-much longer.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > But the website says the application process maximum time is 3 months. Does there will be some difference when it comes to New Year Holidays
> ...


Ok thank you


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b,

how long should I wait before thinking calling DIBP? :juggle:

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi Ateeqmohammd7, how long should I wait before thinking Callean DIBP? :juggle: FS 489 - NSW 70 points 2631 Computer Network Professionals ACS: 09/06/2015 EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015 Invitation: 23/10/2015 Medical: 05/11/2015 PPC: 06/11/2015 Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015 Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015 Additional Documents : 25/11/2015 CO :fingerscrossed: Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


90 days. After 25th of Feb.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 90 days. After 25th of Feb.


that's toooooooo long !!!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ateeqmohammd7, how long should I wait before thinking Callean DIBP?
> ...


I did not really understand anything in this post?!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ateeqmohammd7, how long should I wait before thinking Callean DIBP?
> ...


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> pls send me this part from the website if you found it as i searched alot and i didnt find something like this and even this info i read it from your link from the form dated 2013


Hi Yasmeenaa.
Would you let me know the documents you needed for the invitation, or actually the most important ones?
Thx


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

Sub class 189 : Chemical Engineer ; ANZSCO 233111
EOI : 27.10.15 with 65 points 
Invited : 06.11.15
Police Clarence : Applied from Indian embassy in UAE (as I am working here) and it takes 40 working days::
Medicals : can not do it until I get my passport back from embassy


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> Hi Yasmeenaa.
> Would you let me know the documents you needed for the invitation, or actually the most important ones?
> Thx


do u mean for EOI?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> do u mean for EOI?


I have actually applied for the EOI and start collecting the documents for the invitation. 

EA: 29 Oct 2015
EOI: 3 Nov 2015 (60 points)
Invitation: Waiting

Is there any particular document you were asked to provide from Egypt? Also do you know regularly when might I receive my invitation?
Wish you all the best in your next stage.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> I have actually applied for the EOI and start collecting the documents for the invitation.
> 
> EA: 29 Oct 2015
> EOI: 3 Nov 2015 (60 points)
> ...


are you claiming points from the work experience?


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!


Congrats,that was fast. what do you mean when you say you got direct grant?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Theshi said:


> Congrats,that was fast. what do you mean when you say you got direct grant?


It means CO did not contact him or her for any other thing than the info/docs front loaded by the person. It is called direct grant.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, what if the CO contacted, how long will he or she open the case again?

Thanks



bright future said:


> It means CO did not contact him or her for any other thing than the info/docs front loaded by the person. It is called direct grant.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Got CO allocated today and she asked for Medicals. Will organise for it today. Hopefully grant will be soon after that.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Received an email from our CO today. She is requesting for medical exam result which is already being processed.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I found 1 thing very confusing, as discussed with my MARN agent, he told me that it's very very very very rare for DIBP to call the employer to verify anything. worst case DIBP would email the applicant and ask for additional document such as latest payslip and etc

But while reading in this forum, 99% of the application was verified via phone call or email to the employer


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Received an email from our CO today. She is requesting for medical exam result which is already being processed.


 ...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> OZwaldCobblepot said:
> 
> 
> > Received an email from our CO today. She is requesting for medical exam result which is already being processed.
> ...


Hi what was your application lodgement date?


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi what was your application lodgement date?


I lodge my application last November 26


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> I lodge my application last November 26


I lodged on 28th Nov. Do You reckon I might receive an email frm case officer before the holidays?!


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I lodged on 28th Nov. Do You reckon I might receive an email frm case officer before the holidays?!


I am aware of one or 2 cases of friends who got direct grant in 17-20 days over the last 1 month.I had submitted my application on 13th Nov ,but still no updates.

Let hope for the best .:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

Theshi said:


> Congrats,that was fast. what do you mean when you say you got direct grant?


Amazing...congrats..


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I lodged on 28th Nov. Do You reckon I might receive an email frm case officer before the holidays?!


It really depends. The timeline for CO allocation is inconsistent. But who knows, you might get Direct grant or CO allocation soon.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> I am aware of one or 2 cases of friends who got direct grant in 17-20 days over the last 1 month.I had submitted my application on 13th Nov ,but still no updates.
> 
> Let hope for the best .


In this thread there are couple of guys who got grants directly and some has been assigned by CO.
I hope to receive a positive outcome soon as I uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> It really depends. The timeline for CO allocation is inconsistent. But who knows, you might get Direct grant or CO allocation soon.


I hope so. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Mixed Feelings right now
> 
> Happy because my CO has contacted me which means the info I have provided so far is fine and also frustrated because my CO has contacted me requesting our medicals and the last PCC my partner has to submit.
> 
> ...


Atleast you got a reply mate...
I front loaded all documents on 13th Nov 2015. With PCC's from f***KING* 6 countries and have no updates yet ..The f***king 70 points also does not help here i guess ..Took me almost a year to get the PCC's .
Looks like the CO's are only picking up easy applications for faster processing to meet their half year targets before holidays.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> eireog007 said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast you got a reply mate...
> ...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Atleast you got a reply mate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you receive the outcome soon.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Atleast you got a reply mate...
> I front loaded all documents on 13th Nov 2015. With PCC's from f***KING* 6 countries and have no updates yet ..The f***king 70 points also does not help here i guess ..Took me almost a year to get the PCC's .
> Looks like the CO's are only picking up easy applications for faster processing to meet their half year targets before holidays.


I can understand your frustration but believe me you are very close. Just keep the faith and relax.

Have a bright future


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

samir0075 said:


> Atleast you got a reply mate...
> I front loaded all documents on 13th Nov 2015. With PCC's from f***KING* 6 countries and have no updates yet ..The f***king 70 points also does not help here i guess ..Took me almost a year to get the PCC's .
> Looks like the CO's are only picking up easy applications for faster processing to meet their half year targets before holidays.


I dont understand what the frustration is all about. Its not even a month or little more than a month since the visa lodging and you are feeling the heat?? 

Yes, few lucky guys got their grant in 10 days but that does not mean all will get their grants in a month or so. SLA is of 3 months, so keep your expectations in check, it will help you to sail through the waiting period. 

People are waiting for CO contacts from 5 months let alone the grant. Some got their grant after a year. Couple of months wait is nothing if you think about them. 

If you get the grant early, celebrate xmas and new year like no tomorrow. 

All the best.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> are you claiming points from the work experience?


Age: 30
Masters: 15
Work 8 years : 15


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm co fused people who have applied on 26/11 and later have been allocated a case officer and I have applied on 26/11 with all documents uploaded still no update 

When is a case officer allocated in how many weeks


-----------------------------------------------------
EOI - 29/9/2015
Invited - 23/11/2015
Applied & fees- 25/11/2015
All documents & PCC - 26/11/2015
Medical & form 80 - 27/11/2015
Case officer????
Grant??


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> I'm co fused people who have applied on 26/11 and later have been allocated a case officer and I have applied on 26/11 with all documents uploaded still no update
> 
> When is a case officer allocated in how many weeks


Standard TAT is 3 months or 12 weeks. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Atleast you got a reply mate...
> I front loaded all documents on 13th Nov 2015. With PCC's from f***KING* 6 countries and have no updates yet ..The f***king 70 points also does not help here i guess ..Took me almost a year to get the PCC's .
> Looks like the CO's are only picking up easy applications for faster processing to meet their half year targets before holidays.


It is more than likely because I am from a low risk category country and I only have PCC's from Ireland and Australia, as has been said above it has barely been a month since you applied there are a lot of people who wait 6 months or more to get their visa approved. If you have everything front loaded you will get a direct grant soon enough, until then relax and don't get worked up over it.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

3 months is acceptable, consider the amount of EOI that DIBP received.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> ...


do u claim any points from work experience?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Atleast you got a reply mate...
> I front loaded all documents on 13th Nov 2015. With PCC's from f***KING* 6 countries and have no updates yet ..The f***king 70 points also does not help here i guess ..Took me almost a year to get the PCC's .
> Looks like the CO's are only picking up easy applications for faster processing to meet their half year targets before holidays.


samir.. are you claiming any points from work experience ?


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> samir.. are you claiming any points from work experience ?


Yes 10 points for Australian Work experience. Have uploaded Salary slips /Pay G /Employment reference for the entire duration.


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I dont understand what the frustration is all about. Its not even a month or little more than a month since the visa lodging and you are feeling the heat??
> 
> Yes, few lucky guys got their grant in 10 days but that does not mean all will get their grants in a month or so. SLA is of 3 months, so keep your expectations in check, it will help you to sail through the waiting period.
> 
> ...


Yes .I know its a bit early to expect a response....sorry got a bit carried away.
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

I am claiming also points from work expirnce and I lodeged the visa 11/11 and nothing till now
I think they are clearing the applicants who are not claiming points from the experience nowadays


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> I am claiming also points from work expirnce and I lodeged the visa 11/11 and nothing till now
> I think they are clearing the applicants who are not claiming points from the experience nowadays


Yes I claimed points for work experience. Fortunately, there was no work verification done and no one called our HR department.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Yes I claimed points for work experience. Fortunately, there was no work verification done and no one called our HR department.


hi,

Did you give statutory declaration or letter from your company to prove your work experience?

Also, can you please include your timelines in your signature?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Yes .I know its a bit early to expect a response....sorry got a bit carried away.
> Lets hope for the best.


Sameer, can you please post your timelines in your signature?
Also, can you please let me know whether you have given statutory declaration or letter from company to prove work ex?


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

In my opinion you can use same evidence what you might have used for skill assessment.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> hi,
> 
> Did you give statutory declaration or letter from your company to prove your work experience?
> 
> Also, can you please include your timelines in your signature?


I didn't submit any statutory declarations. I just submitted the following documents:

1. Certificate of Employment
2. Job description signed by my immediate supervisor
3. Screenshots of my payslips 
4. Tax documents
5. Performance ratings and salary appraisal letter given to us yearly
6. scan copy of my business card and company ID (not sure if this helped or not)

Everything was just colored scan copy. MY CO didn't ask for other documents nor contacted our HR to verify.


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Medicals have been completed and uploaded to our application, just the final PCC for my partner from home and then the waiting begins.

Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer 
Visa type-----189 Independent 
EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
Invitation received -----23/11/15
Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
CO Contact ----- 04/12/2015
Medicals Completed ------9/12/2015
Final PCC -----13/12/2015(Projected)
Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Medicals have been completed and uploaded to our application, just the final PCC for my partner from home and then the waiting begins.
> 
> Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> ...


Hi there,
I have lodge my visa on 28th November did not receive any response from anyone yet.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Medicals have been completed and uploaded to our application, just the final PCC for my partner from home and then the waiting begins.
> 
> Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> ...


We have almost the same timeline. I hope we received the golden email this month!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> We have almost the same timeline. I hope we received the golden email this month!


What do you reckon about me:confused2:


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> I didn't submit any statutory declarations. I just submitted the following documents:
> 
> 1. Certificate of Employment
> 2. Job description signed by my immediate supervisor
> ...


Is the job description provided by your immediate supervisor on company letter head?


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Is the job description provided by your immediate supervisor on company letter head?


I composed my own job description letter and have it printed on our company letterhead and ask for the approval of my immediate supervisor. Luckily, he signed it right away.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> What do you reckon about me:confused2:


As long as you don't have any issues with your medicals and have already frontloaded all documents that might be requested, then there's nothing to worry about and just wait for your direct grant.  It might take a while or it might be soon. no one knows since timeline is very inconsistent with the CO's


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> I composed my own job description letter and have it printed on our company letterhead and ask for the approval of my immediate supervisor. Luckily, he signed it right away.


Lucky you!! Thanks for your response.

I have now started believing that the people who submit their roles and responsibilities on company's letter head are very less likely to undergo employment verification.


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

All documents finally uploaded and now the wait begins........

Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer 
Visa type-----189 Independent 
EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
Invitation received -----23/11/15
Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
CO Contact ----- 04/12/2015
Medicals Completed ------9/12/2015
Final PCC -----9/12/2015
Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Do we receive any email if the file is under process or are we suppose to login and check everyday?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Do we receive any email if the file is under process or are we suppose to login and check everyday?


Once you submit your application, the status is Assessment In Progress. After this if CO is allocated and he requests more information, then the status changes to Information Requested. If CO does not need any new information, you may or may not even know whether the CO has been allocated or not whilst your application is being processed in background.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Once you submit your application, the status is Assessment In Progress. After this if CO is allocated and he requests more information, then the status changes to Information Requested. If CO does not need any new information, you may or may not even know whether the CO has been allocated or not whilst your application is being processed in background.


Thanks for the information...


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
Thank you everyone

EOI - 29/9/2015
Invitation - 23/11/2015
Lodged - 25/11/2015
All document - 26/11/2015
Grant - 10/12/2015
In 15 days


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
> Thank you everyone
> 
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> ...


Any verification done by DIBP prior to the grant ?


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats !



Zrezwani said:


> I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
> Thank you everyone
> 
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> ...


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> Any verification done by DIBP prior to the grant ?



No verification done !!! Just uploaded all documents /PCC / medical / form 80 that's it 
I if your document are not clear they verify you


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
> Thank you everyone
> 
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> ...


Congratulations n Best of Luck...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> No verification done !!! Just uploaded all documents /PCC / medical / form 80 that's it
> I if your document are not clear they verify you


Did you claim any exp points?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Did you claim any exp points?


Yes claim points for work experience 

Age 30
Pte 10
Education 10
Work exp 10


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Once you submit your application, the status is Assessment In Progress. After this if CO is allocated and he requests more information, then the status changes to Information Requested. If CO does not need any new information, you may or may not even know whether the CO has been allocated or not whilst your application is being processed in background.


Dear Mahajanakhil

From where to see this status (Assessment in progress)

All what I see is (Application Received)

Is this ok or I should do something more

Thanking you in advance


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrezwani said:


> I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
> Thank you everyone
> 
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> ...



Wow Congrats! I also got Invite 23/11/15 and Lodged 07/12/15 and All documents 08/12/15 except form80.. today will upload form80.

Did you uploaded form1221 also?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Wow Congrats! I also got Invite 23/11/15 and Lodged 07/12/15 and All documents 08/12/15 except form80.. today will upload form80.
> 
> Did you uploaded form1221 also?


You can see my signature. I received invite on 23rd Nov 2015 as well.
I uploaded both the forms. Form 80 and form 1221


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> You can see my signature. I received invite on 23rd Nov 2015 as well.
> I uploaded both the forms. Form 80 and form 1221



Great! so form1221 is only for Spouse? I'm right?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Great! so form1221 is only for Spouse? I'm right?


I am single but my agent asked me to upload both the forms so I did.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Dear all

I lodged my visa application 

I saw people here in the group saying something about (application in progress )

All what I see on my immiaccount is (Application Received) 



Is this ok or I should do something more 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear all
> 
> I lodged my visa application
> 
> ...



If you uploaded every documents, then I guess you have to wait till CO will come and start Assessment.. Best of Luck.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear Mahajanakhil
> 
> From where to see this status (Assessment in progress)
> 
> ...


You see this status in your Home Page after logging in to your Immi account.

Did you click Request Complete button after uploading all documents?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> I have a good news today I got my golden email of GRANT......
> Thank you everyone
> 
> EOI - 29/9/2015
> ...


Congratulations mate!

I have one question: did you give statutory declaration by manager or letter on company's letter head to prove your work experience?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Wow Congrats! I also got Invite 23/11/15 and Lodged 07/12/15 and All documents 08/12/15 except form80.. today will upload form80.
> 
> Did you uploaded form1221 also?



No I did not upload form 1221 
This form is required to few application if need case officer will inform you


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> I have one question: did you give statutory declaration by manager or letter on company's letter head to prove your work experience?


Yes I gave


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Mahajanakhil
> ...


No
Cause I don't have any complete button
as I am front loading all documents 

I don't have CO yet


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> No
> Cause I don't have any complete button
> as I am front loading all documents
> 
> I don't have CO yet



Regardless, you should see that button, I think.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have applied for 189 and 190 on same EOI. Now looking at many posters here I have a doubt whether its better to lodge separate EOI's for 189 and 190. How to withdraw my 190 from existing EOI and just keep the 189? should i click on withdraw or suspend?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Any one here lodged the visa in the first half of novemeber and didn't got grant or contact by co yet like me ????


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Have patience and trust in ALLAH..Hope you will get soon..I am also waiting since 24-Nov...and people who have applied in December have got invites..Let's not lose hope..
Every cloud has a silver lining..Cheers..بارك الله فيه



yasmeenaaa said:


> Any one here lodged the visa in the first half of novemeber and didn't got grant or contact by co yet like me ????


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

suave65 said:


> Have patience and trust in ALLAH..Hope you will get soon..I am also waiting since 24-Nov...and people who have applied in December have got invites..Let's not lose hope..
> Every cloud has a silver lining..Cheers..بارك الله فيه


thanksss wish you the best of luck too


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> No
> Cause I don't have any complete button
> as I am front loading all documents
> 
> I don't have CO yet


hi ali,
when did you lodge the visa?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


Hello Yasmena
I lodged my visa on 25th November with front loading all documents including PCCs, health examination, form 80 and form 1221

And still the same as you 
I didn't have any response 

Just be patient 
I know it is easy to say than to do 
But that is all what we can do 

We just need to trust that Allah always keeping the good for us 

See you soon in Austrailia 

:blush:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello Yasmena I lodged my visa on 25th November with front loading all documents including PCCs, health examination, form 80 and form 1221 And still the same as you I didn't have any response Just be patient I know it is easy to say than to do But that is all what we can do We just need to trust that Allah always keeping the good for us See you soon in Austrailia :blush:


It is quite often that CO wont be assigned and direct grant will cone 

I am waiting for close to 60 days now without any contact... 

Good luck guys.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello Yasmena
> I lodged my visa on 25th November with front loading all documents including PCCs, health examination, form 80 and form 1221
> 
> And still the same as you
> ...


thanks ali for your support, i started this journey since one year , i wish to get the grant to get some rest at the end


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Yasmena
> ...



It is the same long journey 
It took me almost a year to reach this position 
And an additional year before to decide to start this journey 

Let's wait for the happy endings In Shaa Allah


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It is quite often that CO wont be assigned and direct grant will cone
> 
> I am waiting for close to 60 days now without any contact...
> 
> Good luck guys.


andrey there is no co allocated to your case till now?
did you call DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> andrey there is no co allocated to you case till now? did you call DIBP?


Nope no allocation till date  

No, i did not, I will wait a bit more... I am sure they will fit into their SLA of 90 days.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope no allocation till date
> 
> No, i did not, I will wait a bit more... I am sure they will fit into their SLA of 90 days.


are you claiming points from work experience ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> are you claiming points from work experience ?


No. I am not.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

Have you realized that the assessment processing is slowing down these days? I've uploaded the docs that CO required on the same day last month and sent email for kind informing. No news at all til now, has been waiting for more than 3 weeks, anyone similar with me?

Hope those waiting get what they want before Christmas 

Thanks


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you realized that the assessment processing is slowing down these days? I've uploaded the docs that CO required on the same day last month and sent email for kind informing. No news at all til now, has been waiting for more than 3 weeks, anyone similar with me?
> 
> ...


I am not trying to disappoint you but I would say very slim chance you would get any reply before Christmas as most of the CO and department are enjoying their holiday


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP - 

I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure? 

Thanks

Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
Grant XXXX


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP - I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure? Thanks Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512 IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0) EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015 EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015 EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015 EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015 Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015 All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015 CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80. Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015 Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15 Grant XXXX



Yes. Thaths wuite normal.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm also waiting for CO allocation, as I Lodged my VISA 08 DEC and front-load all documents (PCC+Medical+Form80+Form1221).

Can any one suggest how long it will take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP -
> 
> I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure?
> 
> ...


what is the name of your company.... some times they check if any company is black listed in their database


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> what is the name of your company.... some times they check if any company is black listed in their database


Blacklisted for what?


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Blacklisted for what?


As a standard procedure, Indian IT companies , Nasscom and even Australia immi will have list of companies which produce fake documents , this usually happens with small firms who do it for money...they will have those lists and some times if they don't know the company or if its not renowned they usually do checks..

middle east, eastern Europe, pakis, some parts of indian companies & south asia companies will get these checks...


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> what is the name of your company.... some times they check if any company is black listed in their database


can you share what sis they extactly ask ....


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP -
> 
> I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure?
> 
> ...



can you share what they exactly asked about...


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> what is the name of your company.... some times they check if any company is black listed in their database


There is nothing to worry about. They are doing these checks for majority of applications nowadays. You can expect such calls even if you have worked with big MNC's.


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP -
> 
> I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure?


There is nothing to worry about. They are doing these checks for majority of applications nowadays. You can expect such calls even if you have worked with big MNC's. Sometimes they call the applicant directly or sometimes they call/ email your HR to confirm all these details.


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

mikki88 said:


> There is nothing to worry about. They are doing these checks for majority of applications nowadays. You can expect such calls even if you have worked with big MNC.


cool mate .. ur right .. some one told me three years back when they used to send their officers to companies ..I just repeated..


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP -
> 
> I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure?
> 
> ...


Did you give work experience proof on company letterhead or statutory declaration?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

We Myself, my wife and Kid went through medicals on 8th Dec in Elbit Bangalore. For my wife and I, the reports were uploaded by saturday and clearnace was provided. But for Son it always said Examination in progress or something like that. Yesterday I called Elbit and they informed that there is no problem with my son medicals and they have uploaded everything today and we should clearance tomorrow morning that is today. I noticed today it says "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" They have been referred to BUPA. I clicked on the information provided link , i dont know if i should have done that. What does BUPA do and How do i get i touch with them? Does CO only send the details to BUPA?


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Did you give work experience proof on company letterhead or statutory declaration?


Mine was experience proof on letter head stating the start and end dates and position.
Where as per company policy they (company) do not provide the roles and responsibility on letter head.
Hence, resorted to statutory declaration


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> what is the name of your company.... some times they check if any company is black listed in their database


I worked for reputed company and I do not believe that company would be blacklisted. Its a very big group.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> can you share what they exactly asked about...


They asked me explain the roles and responsibility starting from the day you joined. I had approx 6.5 years of experience with that company. So basically they asked me explain the roles and job I performed over the course of work done. The caller at other end was making notes which the called said they will forward it case officers.

I basically ran through my resume. I believe they were checking for the employment duration for which I claiming the points. Since I had another job for which I am not claiming any points they didn't asked anything about it.
The approx ran for 20 mins.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still awaiting for CO allocation, as I VISA lodged 08 DEC 2015

Any one can suggest for the CO allocation before Holidays!

Thanks in advance..


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Still awaiting for CO allocation, as I VISA lodged 08 DEC 2015
> 
> Any one can suggest for the CO allocation before Holidays!
> 
> Thanks in advance..



Me too
Still waiting 
Visa lodged 25th November 

Called them couple days ago and the reply is your application is very near only few weeks just wait


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Still awaiting for CO allocation, as I VISA lodged 08 DEC 2015
> 
> Any one can suggest for the CO allocation before Holidays!
> 
> Thanks in advance..


i don't think so/not sure as they might be on holiday from 21December to the 3rd of January


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Theshi said:


> namsfiz said:
> 
> 
> > Still awaiting for CO allocation, as I VISA lodged 08 DEC 2015
> ...



I think holiday will start 24th of December 

But still agree with you 
I don't think there will be a chance befor XMAS


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> I think holiday will start 24th of December But still agree with you I don't think there will be a chance befor XMAS


24th is Christmas eve - first day off is 25th.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

hey guys.. any grants today?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

racy846 said:


> They asked me explain the roles and responsibility starting from the day you joined. I had approx 6.5 years of experience with that company. So basically they asked me explain the roles and job I performed over the course of work done. The caller at other end was making notes which the called said they will forward it case officers.
> 
> I basically ran through my resume. I believe they were checking for the employment duration for which I claiming the points. Since I had another job for which I am not claiming any points they didn't asked anything about it.
> The approx ran for 20 mins.



ok they might of asked this , because you have not submitted roles & responsibilites in letter head or statutory decl;aration...did they ask you to submit one later. or this is sufficient 

DID YOU MENTION EMP DETAILS OF COMAPNY WHICH YOU ARE NOT CLAIMING IN APPLICATION. OR YOU DIDN'T WRITE


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello mates, :welcome:

Any Grant today

I feel that there were no grants this week

It seems that they started their holiday early


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello mates, :welcome:
> 
> Any Grant today
> 
> ...


I think you saw this afterwards? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-117.html#post8993738

And this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-281.html#post8986289

I can understand your disappointment or frustration, but I think you lodged your visa on 25 Nov, not even a month ago?

Actually DIBP staff work quite hard. Saying that they have started their holidays early is not exactly respectful of the work that they do, considering that they are still doing it, as the first public holiday is 25 December. 

Christmas is their main holiday break of the year, and they will get 4 working days holiday comprised of 25th Christmas Day, 28th for Boxing Day, 29th Australian Public Service Holiday and 1st Jan New Year's Day. Although some will take some leave with that to be with their families (some need to as childcare centres often close over Christmas for a week or so), the offices will still be working, but not having public contact. 

kaju


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

kaju said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello mates,
> ...



Actually yes
I saw these two grants later to writing my post 

I am not underestimating the effort done by DIBP officers

I know they should manage tons of applications 
And they are doing great work which is clear by less than two weeks direct grant for a good number of people here in the forum

But it is only very hard to wait especially that you need to take many dicisions based on this golden email 

Although I lodged my visa application less than a month
But I feel it is a decade 

Hoping to receive direct grant near and so all people wanting 

I wish that you understanding my feelings 
And that my post not to be misunderstood

Appreciating your comments 

Warm regards


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Actually yes
> I saw these two grants later to writing my post
> 
> I am not underestimating the effort done by DIBP officers
> ...


Of course! 

There's a couple more people that have posted that they have received grants today since I posted a couple of hours ago - but you simply can't say with any surety for any particular person when that will happen. 

DIBP have no control over external checks, and although they are mostly quite fast, sometimes they are not. They and you can't do anything about that. Even if they have everything needed, it may be that they won't get back to reviewing your case for a few weeks anyway - they simply have too many to review every day or every week.

I know it's hard waiting, but it will happen - then the pressure you feel will be gone!  

cheers


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I am quite new to the forum and struggling to find any consolidated post that lists out all the steps involved in the entire process. I am planning to apply by myself and not hiring any consultant...hope it turns out to be a good decision.

Thanks.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> ok they might of asked this , because you have not submitted roles & responsibilites in letter head or statutory decl;aration...did they ask you to submit one later. or this is sufficient
> 
> DID YOU MENTION EMP DETAILS OF COMAPNY WHICH YOU ARE NOT CLAIMING IN APPLICATION. OR YOU DIDN'T WRITE


I had submitted the roles and responsibility in statutory declaration. They have not yet asked me submit anything yet. I had two letters one with employment details and tenure to certify the employ of company by HR and then statutory declaration for roles and responsibility.

I have mentioned the employment details for which I am not claiming in the application and FORM 80. But for this employment i have not submitted and roles and responsibility letter and the called did not asked either.


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Great! where are the others? Lets gather everyone and keep everyone in the loop..


hi,
did you use my health declarations??is it easy to generate hap id for everyone in the application using that??


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.

I am sharing my timeline 

Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
Grant 23rd Dec 2015
IED - 9th Nov 2016.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Documents for PCC*

Hi All,

Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?

I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?

Thanks,


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

as the address is same as passport, take your passport and bank passbook with your current address.


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.


Congratulation bro 

This was a quick grant. Have you gone through employment verification or was it direct?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

racy846 said:


> I wanted to know whether this is standard practice of DIBP -
> 
> I received a call - three days ago from Australian High Commission - India for asking additional details about my employment. The caller said that my case officer has requested additional details for my employment and the caller asked me questions about the work experience and made notes of that conversation. Interestingly, they still have not contacted my boss who signed my roles and responsibility letter for verification. I would like to understand is this standard procedure?
> 
> ...


Would you mind telling us what happened after your call? I mean did they contacted your boss or your employer? or Did CO contacted you...

I have had more or less the same case, the only difference is they didnot called me, they called my previous employer... not me... not my current employer...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Would you mind telling us what happened after your call? I mean did they contacted your boss or your employer? or Did CO contacted you... I have had more or less the same case, the only difference is they didnot called me, they called my previous employer... not me... not my current employer...


The often call Applicants, they also call previous employers and current employers. This is a proper verification process in my view. 

I would guess that they would (should?) call previous employer when most of the points claimed for that particular employer. Was it the case?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The often call Applicants, they also call previous employers and current employers. This is a proper verification process in my view.
> 
> I would guess that they would (should?) call previous employer when most of the points claimed for that particular employer. Was it the case?


yes 3 years prev, 2 years current....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> yes 3 years prev, 2 years current....


Well... Then its not the case. 

However, i see nothing unusual - calling previous employer is normal.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, 
Any new grants for NOV 2015 applicants ?


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> Hi,
> Any new grants for NOV 2015 applicants ?


Well, I applied on 17th November and yet waiting for CO to be assigned. I was hoping CO to be assigned in 40 Days but seems like year end delayed it .


----------



## sudhir1984 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> Well, I applied on 17th November and yet waiting for CO to be assigned. I was hoping CO to be assigned in 40 Days but seems like year end delayed it .


hmm yeah, I think it's gonna take sometime for them to get back to us. I applied on Nov 21 and the CO was assigned within a week and asked for more documents such as form 80 and 1221. I provided those docs and took my medicals on Dec 17. Now, waiting for them to gte back


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> Well, I applied on 17th November and yet waiting for CO to be assigned. I was hoping CO to be assigned in 40 Days but seems like year end delayed it .


Hi, I also applied visa on 7/Nov but am yet to hear anything. Although all my docs were uploaded (incl. pcc, 80, 1221 etc) by 22/Dec.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

acars said:


> Hi, I also applied visa on 7/Nov but am yet to hear anything. Although all my docs were uploaded (incl. pcc, 80, 1221 etc) by 22/Dec.


Not even a CO contact? 

Well, according to the tracker some people are still waiting from these and ever early dates. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not even a CO contact?
> 
> Well, according to the tracker some people are still waiting from these and ever early dates. Nothing to worry about.


Yup, no CO contact. Hopefully I get a direct grant!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Not even a CO contact?
> 
> Well, according to the tracker some people are still waiting from these and ever early dates. Nothing to worry about.



Hi Andrey,

I Lodged my visa at 08 Dec, 2015, front-loading all documents (PCC+Medical+Form80+1221), but still awaiting for VISA grant?

Can you suggest when I'll get CO contact or direct visa grant?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, I Lodged my visa at 08 Dec, 2015, front-loading all documents (PCC+Medical+Form80+1221), but still awaiting for VISA grant? Can you suggest when I'll get CO contact or direct visa grant? Thanks in advance..


Its way to early to say. COs are usually assigned writhin 4-6 weeks.


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not even a CO contact?
> 
> Well, according to the tracker some people are still waiting from these and ever early dates. Nothing to worry about.


My status shows "assessment in progress". Does this indicate that a CO is working on it OR case is in queue for allocation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

acars said:


> My status shows "assessment in progress". Does this indicate that a CO is working on it OR case is in queue for allocation?


It means CO has started looking at it.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Its way to early to say. COs are usually assigned writhin 4-6 weeks.


Hi Andrey,

Thanks a lot, it is really unpredictable to judge CO allocations but how they will pick the visa applications, I mean what they have criteria s?

Can I get my VISA before March 2016, as I planning to go in April 2016?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, Thanks a lot, it is really unpredictable to judge CO allocations but how they will pick the visa applications, I mean what they have criteria s? Can I get my VISA before March 2016, as I planning to go in April 2016? Thanks in advance..


After lodge i guess it goes into a queue and then it depends on specific co how quickly it progresses. 

You can not speed it up really. I think march seems to be realistic.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> After lodge i guess it goes into a queue and then it depends on specific co how quickly it progresses.
> 
> You can not speed it up really. I think march seems to be realistic.


Ok! how about this information *GSM SkillSelect allocation information* on DIBP site

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

The above URL means CO considering the visa application who lodged till December 05, 2015. or is this some thing else?

Really I confused and appreciate your response on this.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Ok! how about this information GSM SkillSelect allocation information on DIBP site: The above URL means CO considering the visa application who lodged till December 05, 2015. or is this some thing else? Really I confused and appreciate your response on this. Thanks in advance..


Well it has some relevance as some people who lodged on or after 5th got their grants direct by now... but absolute majority on this forum and on tracker are applicants before 5th of December...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Well it has some relevance as some people who lodged on or after 5th got their grants direct by now... but absolute majority on this forum and on tracker are applicants before 5th of December...


Ok great! let's hope for the best for everyone ..


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

I got grant today!!!

Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!

My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

CONGRATULATIOOOOOONS

are u brisbane or adeliade?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congratulations.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Congratulations.


i thought they are following the cases which the co contacted in november but it seems they entered december now , isnt it?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i thought they are following the cases which the co contacted in november but it seems they entered december now , isnt it?


I think these cases are from Brisbane.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> CONGRATULATIOOOOOONS
> 
> are u brisbane or adeliade?


Brisbane.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Yasmeena and Sandip!!


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats mahajanakhil1985!

BTW Any grants today from Adelaide?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arm_OZ (Dec 8, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i thought they are following the cases which the co contacted in november but it seems they entered december now , isnt it?


Yeah I think Adelaide GSM has more backlog. Seems Brisbance GSM started with December


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Arm_OZ said:


> Yeah I think Adelaide GSM has more backlog. Seems Brisbance GSM started with December


you got your grant today right?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congratulations mahajanakhil...!!! All the best for your next steps
Seems to be a good sign by hearing 5 grants today from Michael, Kelji, Mahajan, Arm-OZ and other guy. Lets hear tomorrow also the same with some more grants. All the best for people who are sailing in waiting boat and its alarm your destination reached


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I got grant today!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas and many others whose names I cannot recall. You guys rock!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congrats .. can u please tell me how did the embassy people did verification of job experience ? were any calls made to manager whos reference was given ?


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys any info on verification process? any inputs from people who have got the grant already ? if co called your manager to verify or to your HR ?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks brother!

All the best to you. You will get it soon.



Ktoda said:


> Congratulations mahajanakhil...!!! All the best for your next steps
> Seems to be a good sign by hearing 5 grants today from Michael, Kelji, Mahajan, Arm-OZ and other guy. Lets hear tomorrow also the same with some more grants. All the best for people who are sailing in waiting boat and its alarm your destination reached


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Karan,

Thanks!

I think that I would have got grant on 19 Nov 2015 itself if I had submitted right PCC from Passport Office (I unknowingly submitted PCC from Commissioner's Office).

Also, to be honest, I am bit surprised that I got grant without any employment verification. I confirmed it from my managers only and not from HRs - my managers would anyway have received communication from HR if there were any verification. I had claimed 10 points for work experience and submitted statutory declarations. May be the reason is that I had done very rigorous documentation to support my work experience.




karanvir3 said:


> Congrats .. can u please tell me how did the embassy people did verification of job experience ? were any calls made to manager whos reference was given ?


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Akhil can you guide me what all docs related to your employment you uploaded?


----------



## eshsan (Oct 7, 2015)

*VISA Grant 189*

Hi All,

I lodged the the VISA 189 on 9th nov 2015, CO asked for additional information , submited the same on 30 Nov 2015. Had uploaded the PCC and health by 27th Nov 2015.

The applicaton status says "Asssessment in process" . Can any one tell me what is the wait period for the VISA grant?


Thanks,
eshsan


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

eshan which office your app with? adeliade or brisbane?


----------



## eshsan (Oct 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> eshan which office your app with? adeliade or brisbane?


Its at adelide


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess maybe you will be granted next week or max after 2 weeks


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Eshsan

Your case is very much same with mine. Adelaide team, I uploaded my additional information in Nov and now still under assessment. Let's hope the grant will come soon.

Thanks



eshsan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged the the VISA 189 on 9th nov 2015, CO asked for additional information , submited the same on 30 Nov 2015. Had uploaded the PCC and health by 27th Nov 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello,CO from Brisbane asked for additional docs last Dec 3 and was able to submit on Dec 6. No info from them until now. I hope to receive feedback from him soon.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Kiree said:


> Hello,CO from Brisbane asked for additional docs last Dec 3 and was able to submit on Dec 6. No info from them until now. I hope to receive feedback from him soon.


Mine was same case. CO asked for PCC on Dec 5. I submitted it on 21 Dec and also dropped an email with PCC in attachment. You may also try dropping an email. If you have done that already, you should wait.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You guys suppose to hear in the next 1-3 weeks i would say


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Guys Hang in there.. mine was processed by Brisbane.. you could call them after completing 3 months from your VISA application and request to check if all documents are in.. two of my docs were missing ( i totally missed the need to upload form 80 for partner ) and they did notify this over the call. they could roughly tell you by when the case officer would be looking at this application next time.


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks, as per agent I should wait for 3 months after we have lodge the visa application no matter when we have submitted the requested form 80.

I just wonder why we din not front loaded all the needed docs.


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> GOT MY PR!!!!!!!!!! Front loaded all documents when I applied on Nov 06, Got grant today on Nov 17, direct grant, in 11 days!! Good luck to everyone else!!!


Dear Shirish
That was pretty fast. I also applied on the 7th of December and submitted Form 80 and form 1221 on the 16th after a request by the CO on the 14th. Still waiting for grant.
Iam in the same field as yours (Electronics Engineer) and I wanted to find out more about the the job opportunities. i am not able to send private msgs yet, still a new member.

Thanks and regards


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

kannannair said:


> Guys Hang in there.. mine was processed by Brisbane.. you could call them after completing 3 months from your VISA application and request to check if all documents are in.. two of my docs were missing ( i totally missed the need to upload form 80 for partner ) and they did notify this over the call. they could roughly tell you by when the case officer would be looking at this application next time.



Guys how r you able to contact the DIAC.
In my case there has been no update -' Application received ' status since 13th Nov (2months ).No CO allocated.
The bridging Visa document has the details below ,but the link is no longer valid and the Phone number give message to call later ,because of high volume .

WEBFORM ENQUIRIES: Fact sheets and forms
forms/online/general-skilled-migration-post-lodgement-enquiry-form
PHONE: 1300 364 613
Any suggestions ?

I just need to know if any documents are missing and when the CO will be allocated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Guys how r you able to contact the DIAC.
> In my case there has been no update -' Application received ' status since 13th Nov (2months ).No CO allocated.
> The bridging Visa document has the details below ,but the link is no longer valid and the Phone number give message to call later ,because of high volume .
> 
> ...


If you have submitted all the docs - you mat be in line for a direct grant.

Calling DIBP before 90 days is not a good idea to be honest. 

I would recommend to wait for another 30 days and then give them a call.


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

189 Applicant - 65 Points
Chemical Engineer
ANZSCO 233111
EOI Date of Effect - 27/10/2015
Invitation - 06/11/2015
Applied PR - 17/11/2015 
CO - 25/11/2015
PCC and medicals - 30/12/15
Grant - : Waiting....


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> Well, I applied on 17th November and yet waiting for CO to be assigned. I was hoping CO to be assigned in 40 Days but seems like year end delayed it .


64 days and counting for CO allocation. Visa was lodged on 17 Nov with all required documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> 64 days and counting for CO allocation. Visa was lodged on 17 Nov with all required documents.


You are probably on a track for DG  subject to you have uploaded all the required docs.

Good luck


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> You are probably on a track for DG  subject to you have uploaded all the required docs.
> 
> Good luck


Same here, I lodged at 08 DEC 2015 including ALL (Medical+Form80+1221+PCC) and still awaiting for CO allocation?

I don't know when they will contact

Hope for the best for everyone..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Same here, I lodged at 08 DEC 2015 including ALL (Medical+Form80+1221+PCC) and still awaiting for CO allocation? I don't know when they will contact Hope for the best for everyone..


You need yo wait 4-8 weeks for a CO assignment or a grant.


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> 64 days and counting for CO allocation. Visa was lodged on 17 Nov with all required documents.


Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation.:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Dont worry too much guys.. Grant emails will reach your inboxes soon... may god bless.!!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Same here, I lodged at 08 DEC 2015 including ALL (Medical+Form80+1221+PCC) and still awaiting for CO allocation?
> 
> I don't know when they will contact
> 
> Hope for the best for everyone..



Hey dear, yours Visa Lodge date and mine are close. Let's see when we get our grant.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey dear, yours Visa Lodge date and mine are close. Let's see when we get our grant.



Ya sure, let me know when you grant..


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Dear colleagues,
Good day
Yesterday, I have received an email from: [B][email protected][/B]
They are requesting some information which I already submitted in my application and form 1221, which is:
*Please provide the below information for the travel document Number xxxxxxxxxx:
• Country of Issue, Date of Issue, Date of Expiry, Issuing Authority, Given name, Family name
Training, Conferences and Seminars:
• Please provide the list of all Training, Conferences and Seminars (with dates) attended in the last 2 years.
Academic or research Papers
• List all titles of any academic or research papers you have had published.*

My questions are:

1 – Is this contact means any progress in my application process
2 – Is this different from CO whom allocated more than three weeks before without any communication or requirement since that time (only received an email stating that a CO has been allocated to my application)
3- Should I upload all required information in a single PDF or make them in separate 3 pdf files, as they are mentioning in the mail “Please attach any documents as a single PDF format. Please email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected]”
4- My visa application status is still (Application received) and not changed after this email, and there is no option to complete required documents, so now should I only reply to this email without uploading any documents to my immiaccount 

Thanking you in advance

Invited 23rd November, 2015
Visa application lodged 25th November, 2015
All documents including (Form 80, form 1221, PCCs me and spouse, Medicals of all family) front loaded 29th November, 2015
CO GSM Adelaide allocated 7th January, 2016 
Email from Skilled.support requiring additional information 22nd January, 2016


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear colleagues,
> Good day
> Yesterday, I have received an email from: [B][email protected][/B]
> They are requesting some information which I already submitted in my application and form 1221, which is:
> ...


yes its a progress? have your employment verification done?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation.:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Did you try callling DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Did you try callling DIBP?


Calling before 90 days is not advisable.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Folks

I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day

Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend

From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still awaiting for CO allocation of direct grant.. no updates from DIBP..


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Did you try callling DIBP?


Hello, 
Would you pls tell me if the CO called you for employment verification or they called your employer?
Thx


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation.:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Hi samir,

You & I are travelling in the same boat. The very next date was my lodgement. Keep me updated with yours when you get the grant  

Wish you good luck.


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> Hello,
> Would you pls tell me if the CO called you for employment verification or they called your employer?
> Thx


CO didnot called me or my employer. The Australian High commission called my employer and send a form to them to fill it. I have not received any call.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Naveed,

How did you come to know that Australian High Commission called your employer ? My doubt is will the Aussie high commission marked you in CC? Did you give the reference on company letter head or you made statutory declaration by your supervisor?


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> How did you come to know that Australian High Commission called your employer ? My doubt is will the Aussie high commission marked you in CC? Did you give the reference on company letter head or you made statutory declaration by your supervisor?


The person who called introduced himseld as a representative from Aus High Commission... and he was speaking local language, URDU.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> The person who called introduced himseld as a representative from Aus High Commission... and he was speaking local language, URDU.


Thx Naveedahmed for your useful info. I think it varies from one to one. I have applied since a month now and no feedback/CO contact at all. The only thing I am worried about is the work experience as my assessment is positive but I do not know if they would accept my full years of experience period of 8 years. The EA assessor said they would calculate my experience since my last masters degree obtained in 2015, despite that they approved my earliest Bachelor degree which makes my total experience 8 months. So hopefully DIPE considers my total years of experience since I started working after my BSc degree in 2005.

Do you have any thoughts?


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

samir0075 said:


> Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation.:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Anyone else lodged in November and still waiting for CO allocation. Mine is 77 days(lodged on 17th Nov)and no CO yet. Status is application received.

Do you guys think it's worth calling or just be silent?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> Anyone else lodged in November and still waiting for CO allocation. Mine is 77 days(lodged on 17th Nov)and no CO yet. Status is application received. Do you guys think it's worth calling or just be silent?


Did you upload all documents up front? 

I would wait for 90 days then call.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Usually CO gets assigned after 45 days. In your case, I am expecting that it will be a direct grant. 
All the best


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you upload all documents up front?
> 
> I would wait for 90 days then call.


Yes, I did. All the required ones..Except any form like 80 or 1221.


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

Vardhan16 said:


> Usually CO gets assigned after 45 days. In your case, I am expecting that it will be a direct grant.
> All the best


I wish your word comes true! Good luck to you as well. May be as 
andreyx108b suggested, I wait for 90 days. Mostly, I might upload Form 80 as well?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharma13r said:


> I wish your word comes true! Good luck to you as well. May be as andreyx108b suggested, I wait for 90 days. Mostly, I might upload Form 80 as well?


I would suggest to upload both.


----------



## Sharma13r (Nov 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to upload both.


Grant it is! Thanks to all of you and Good luck with your application.

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
November 7th, 2015 : Invited
November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

I got our visa grant as well last Feb. 17.

We lodge our visa on Nov. 25, 2015
CO contacted (Form 80 and medicals) on Dec. 3, 2015
Submitted requested docs on Dec. 6, 2015
Visa Grant on Feb. 17, 2016


----------



## PRIOZ (Feb 18, 2016)

Sharma13r said:


> Grant it is! Thanks to all of you and Good luck with your application.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> ...


Congrats Sharma13r.
All the best for your future planning's.......


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Note: I have already posted this message in "189 2015 gang", but posting it again in this thread as I also applied visa in Nov, 2015.

Hi Guys,

1) Please view my time line and let me know if it is good time to call DIBP ?

2) If yes, then what should they normally ask for file verification ? like, file number , passport etc (so that I should be ready when they ask for identification).

3) The most important, what question I should ask to them and in which way that could give me some update about my application, rather to get a default answer i.e. " we are working on your file and let you know if something required".

Cheers


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,
I am sharing my timeline for 189GSM visa .

Invitation: 6th Nov 2015
Application Submitted: 6th Nov 2015
CO Document request: 20 Nov 2015 (Medical , FPC Aus)
Document Submit: 24 Nov 2015
Update request email date: 18th Feb 2016
Status Update: 29th Feb 2016 "You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required." 
Grant Date: Waiting

They haven't requested me form 80!
What should i do? Should i upload form 80 ?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

omkar13 said:


> Hi,
> I am sharing my timeline for 189GSM visa .
> 
> Invitation: 6th Nov 2015
> ...


Is it Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

muraligv said:


> 189 Applicant - 65 Points
> Chemical Engineer
> ANZSCO 233111
> EOI Date of Effect - 27/10/2015
> ...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

*November Remnants*

Hello Mates,

Let us converge her in a list
for those people who is still waiting since November with no grant

Please, 
copy the list
update your name
post it again


Name, Lodgement Date, GMS Team, CO date, Grant Date

ABAYOUMI 25 November Adelaide 7 January Not yet


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Surely should upload form 80!



omkar13 said:


> Hi,
> I am sharing my timeline for 189GSM visa .
> 
> Invitation: 6th Nov 2015
> ...


----------

